# ABRANET: LEFTOVERS PART 2 Update 14 Jan



## Rudy Vey (Jan 6, 2008)

BUMP!

I run that Abranet group buy some time back, and still have some of the grits left. This is what is left:

120 grit:   6 sheets
180 grit:  35 sheets


Same prices and shipping cost as the original group buy. BTW, the coarse sheets 120 and 180 are superb for standard wood work and for bowl turners. The sheets are 2.75 by 16.5", and last a long time. I cut each in four pieces, I fold them over and can sand about eight to ten pens with each side, so with one sheet one can sand about 80 pens!!! They are lasting much longer than standard sanding paper.

Minimum order is five sheets in any mix. Please, e-mail me directly for order. Please, provide your IAP name, real name and what name may come up on paypal. Paypal only.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 8, 2008)

I will take the 10 320 PM sent 
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bruce119_
> 
> I will take the 10 320 PM sent
> Thanks
> Bruce


They are yours!!


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paypal sent Thanks


----------

